# Coil wire is blue



## Darkwing (9/2/16)

Hi

I hope this is in the right section.

The coils from my subtank RBA turned blue after dry burning for couple of multiple seconds, uh I used the coil from about Nov/Oct only vaping VM4 and Banana Cream in the Subtank with the RBA. Now I got a bit excited for XXX coming next week and decided to use my Subtank for that (Usually just vape Tropical Ice and VM4) anyways so I washed out the tank and then I dry Burned the coil wire and it turnedd blue from red while I was still firing. This is my first time cleaning since I started using it (and also being a RBA noob), I wanted to reuse this coil but not sure if this will pose any issues, Please advise.

Attached is some pictures.

Thanks


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/2/16)

Hey there Darkwing, it's absolutely normal for the coil to change colour after burning. 
I love the blue it turns to !
You can safely go ahead and use the coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/2/16)

Darkwing said:


> Hi
> 
> I hope this is in the right section.
> 
> ...


Stainless steel does that rainbow thing under heat.
If you think some nasty stuff has made its way to the wire surface, give it a rinse in surgical spirits, then water and you're good to go.
As a tip, its not considered proper routine to cherry red your nickle, titanium or SS coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Darkwing (9/2/16)

Okay I see. I was a bit worried since it was my first time reusing a coil, but happy to know now I can just keep it ready for the XXX juice. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Stainless steel does that rainbow thing under heat.
> If you think some nasty stuff has made its way to the wire surface, give it a rinse in surgical spirits, then water and you're good to go.
> As a tip, its not considered proper routine to cherry red your nickle, titanium or SS coils.


Why not the SS coils? Was not aware of that.


----------



## blujeenz (9/2/16)

Andre said:


> Why not the SS coils? Was not aware of that.


The scaremongers came out in droves on the perils of using SS plates in electrolysers, because the heat would cause said plates to release "hexavalent chromium dioxide" edit:chromium dioxide is used for the magnetic layer in cassette tapes.
Yet the ss plates got nowhere near the temp dry burning SS wire will, I figure just play it safe, alcohol rinse and water rinse to get rid of the alcohol.
It the way Ive washed my ss atty parts after blowtorching them for patina coloring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> The scaremongers came out in droves on the perils of using SS plates in electrolysers, because the heat would cause said plates to release "hexavalent chromium dioxide"
> Yet the ss plates got nowhere near the temp dry burning SS wire will, I figure just play it safe, alcohol rinse and water rinse to get rid of the alcohol.
> It the way Ive washed my ss atty parts after blowtorching them for patina coloring.


Interesting, thank you. I have never come across that in the vaping forums. Everyone says it is safe to dry burn SS well.


----------



## blujeenz (9/2/16)

According to https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/hexavalentchromium/ the rest of the article at the link.https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/hexavalentchromium/


> A major source of worker exposure to Cr(VI) occurs during "hot work" such as welding on stainless steel and other alloy steels containing chromium metal.



So, IMO, play it safe and dont abuse the SS coils with cherry red/white hot dry burns.
From what I understand only Kanthal has been designed/approved for heating elements/coils.


----------

